# Wife Maternity leave Oct 2020 covid subsidy



## Frank (24 Jul 2020)

My wife is under the covid subsidy at the moment.
I know she is entitled to the state benefit.

Will her company still get the subsidy ( to allow top up) ?

This will effect the companies ability to pay this.


----------



## lughildanach (24 Jul 2020)

If she is entitled to wages during Maternity Leave, then I don't see why not.  I don't see anything about this in the guidance, so perhaps contact Revenue to confirm.


----------



## Frank (24 Jul 2020)

Thanks for that, the wife is going to put feelers out and see what the situation is. 

As you say we will talk to revenue.


----------

